# Golf Swing Aid That Benefits Breast Cancer Research



## khenriksen (Oct 15, 2007)

Hello Everyone~

I work for a website, eswarm.com, which coordinates single purchases into bulk orders, so that each person can receive that bulk discount without having to buy in bulk. A user on our site just started a swarm for THE SPEED STIK® Swing Speed Trainer Ladies Pink. The Speed Stik is an amazing golf training aid that will empower you to hit the ball farther by increasing the speed of your swing. 
Not only is the product a good training tool, but this is a special edition that benefits breast cancer research. 

You can view the listing at where the group is trying to gather a bulk order at:
Welcome to eSwarm.com! - Swarm Details - Speed Stik -Ladies (Pink) 

The product retails right at $100, but these people are trying to combine their order and get the product for $85. I really want to promote this swarm not only so people can get a great deal, but I would like to see money go towards breast cancer research!


----------

